# Husqvarna 125L trimmer will not keep running



## snipe (Jan 15, 2009)

Engine would not start. put on new carb and gaskets, then it would start but quit after warm up and putting choke in run position. I have installed new spark plug, new fuel lines, new fuel filter, new air filter, fresh fuel mixed 40/1. has Zama carb. starts easy will run short time then just quit. think I'm sucking air but from where? Could it be a problem with the pulse fuel pump (new carb)? could there be a clog on the engine that operates the fuel pump? Appreciate any help anyone can offer. snipe


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you sure the primer lines are hooked up correctly?As per this drawing.Gas should be drawn from the filter,through the carb and returned to the tank through the return line.Is the gasket behind the carb in good condition?

Here is the link to the service manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqwm261_hwen2000_1019074-26.pdf


----------



## snipe (Jan 15, 2009)

New gasket, fuel lines correct


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Check gas cap vent.

Semper Fi USMCGrunt


----------



## snipe (Jan 15, 2009)

*Still not running but strange*

Sorry it's taken so long to get back. Thanks for the suggestions. All of them were checked and rechecked. same scenario starts right up, runs a couple seconds then quits. Now for the weird part. I thought maybe the coil might be breaking down. I hooked my spark tester to the engine started it up and it continued to run perfect. Took the spark tester off and started it and same thing again, start, run, quit. Thinking I had finally figured that the coil was bad, installed a new coil (what a pain). Started it up and same thing start, run, quit. Put my spark tester back on and the #%?*& thing runs perfect. What gives? Anyone ever seen this happen before. Nothing left to replace that I can think of. Guess I could just leave my spark tester on it. HELP!! Snipe


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the flywheel, make sure the key is not sheared and the ignition is timed correctly. Make sure the spark plug has the correct gap as well.


----------



## snipe (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tip 30year. I'll check that out. Snipe


----------



## snipe (Jan 15, 2009)

EUREKA!!!!! Checked the plug gap and it was okay. Decided before tearing apart to check timing I would try changing out the plug with a different new one. Viola, runs like a champ. Apparently new out of the box doesn't always mean you shouldn't go back over some things. Don't totally know the reasoning of it all-maybe resistance, but it works. Thanks to all for your input. Snipe


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

just because it is NEW does not mean that it is good or it works. I am glad you got it running...and learned something new.


----------

